# Club Caribbean in Jamaica?



## dvc95 (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone stayed here recently? The last review is a couple of years old and I was wondering if anyone could provide any updates. We're planning on going in November and was wondering if the current reviews were still accurate even though they are dated. Any input is appreciated.

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just went on trip advisor and just about all reviews are positive.  I've never stayed there but I can tell you that the Runaway Bay Area is really nice.  Lots to do!


----------



## rachel (Mar 28, 2006)

I will be staying at club caribbean thursday march 30th.  We are leaving tomorrow nite (wed) for jamaica.  I am only staying one night at club caribbean so that  we can view properties for sale there.  We are then on to ocho rios to view properties there also.  

Looking to buy a condo...instead of timeshare week.  Something to own year round and to hopefully profit off of.

I'll let you know on Monday evening april 03rd what club caribbean was like for the day!

Rachel


----------



## dvc95 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Rachel!!

And Jamerican71--Good to know that it's in a nice area. I'm not all that picky about the rooms but always good to know that you won't be bored while you're there.


----------



## rachel (Apr 4, 2006)

Heidi,

We returned from jamaica yesterday....wonderful as usual.  Just not enough time to play....business this trip.

Stayed at club caribbean.  Kinda hard to find...set back off the main road in runaway bay... It is now part of the Royal Decameron hotel chain....Timeshare units are in 3 story buildings in the back of the resort...Garden view, if on 3rd floor you may get a slight water view...there are small rondoval type buildings scattered around the grounds and beachfront.  They are tiny...studios and 1 bdrms. with loft...these are not ordinarily timeshare...but I was told that occassionaly they would be used as a timeshare unit....The timshare units are apartment style, away from the water...garden view.

Ok, grounds are very tropical I thought the resort was quaint and quite lovely.  the beachfront rondovals are cute and some are really waterfront.  In the evening when the tide comes in the water if lapping at the front doors of these units..and I mean at the front door!!  It is really a unique sight...There are 3 restaurants we only had buffet...it was good for a small all-inclusive resort...had a couple of red stripe...we weren't there long enough to sample much more...gift shop on site...tennis, shuffleboard, beach, pool, bars, 1 beachfront pier bar with swings!!

I would like to return using timeshare and try it again.  I payed $200.00 for a 1 night stay for 2 adults.  It is a kid friendly resort...I think there is a kids club.  A mixture of young and old...I found the resort to be a little subdued...on the quiet side.  most all-inclusive in jamaica are quite noisy.  Alot of partying but this resort seemed very laid back which was quite nice.

Oh looks like water sports are onsite, scuba, paddle boats, canoes, kayak, glass bottom boat.  all non motorized...water seems to be a little darker and with more seaweed than is the norm for jamaica.  most beaches in jamaica water is always a beautiful blue turquoise...but weather was windy and seas a little rought that day...that might have had something to do with the water.

I think you will enjoy the resort.  We have been to sandals and beaches in jamaica...this is alot smaller but quaint and everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves...i think they get alot of return guests here.

any other questions, please let me know.

Rachel


----------



## dvc95 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Rachel--You are a star! Thanks so much for the info!!

Heidi


----------

